# Background



## nofinga911 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am not sure where to post this, but does anyone know any websites where I can get 3d backgrounds for my tank?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/cat/info/22810/category.web

So far the only one I could find :shock:


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

backgrounds don't have to be made specifically for tank. Try searching for posters or find a picture you like, print it off and get it blown up at kinkos  When I worked for a fish store I used to tell customers who had kids to just buy big sheets of paper and let the kids draw their own underwater picture and use that as the background...kind of a fun idea. You can always laminate it too if you're worried about it getting wet.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Is it a 3-D structured background you're looking for like this?


----------

